# Wagner Flexio 590 HVLP Paint Sprayer -- anyone tried it on small projects



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had tried this unit on their woodworking projects and if so how well it worked or did not work. 
I want to try to spray some small projects ( Jerwely boxes ext.) but I don't have a large compressor or the space for one and the other Turbine units I have seen are mostly to much $$ for what I can put out. also my spraying would have to be done very close to a carport so over spray would have to be able to be kept to a Min to prevent painting cars parked there.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

check out CL for a Titian HVLP some great deals picked up one for $150 works great !!! also local SW Paint store you may find a rental unit for sale


----------

